# Resetting a sshfs [Solved]

## Bullet Dodger

At some point i have uncleanly disconnected a ssffs now if i try to mount i get:

```

$ sshfs root@192.168.2.2:/var/mobile/Media/ /mnt/iphone              

fuse: mountpoint is not empty

fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option

```

I can obviously do:

```

$ sshfs root@192.168.2.2:/var/mobile/Media/ /mnt/iphone -o nonempty

```

Then unmount again:

```

$ fusermount -u /mnt/iphone

```

But at the next mount, i get the same again:

```

$ sshfs root@192.168.2.2:/var/mobile/Media/ /mnt/iphone 

fuse: mountpoint is not empty

fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option

```

How can i reset this to say /mnt/iphone IS empty so accept the next attempt  to sshfs?

I think having to using "-o nonempty" every time is a bad thing to be doing.

CheersLast edited by Bullet Dodger on Mon Jun 16, 2008 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

look at the output of the mount command...you may have something that is mounted on the same location:

i tried gmailfs and i had a similar problem...a python program(that was part of gmailfs) was mounting something on the same folder....

by the way i didn't succeed to make gmailfs work...

----------

## gentoonewb39

More then likely[/code] some file has been created in the folder running the following command with the iphone unmounted should solve it

[code]rm -r /mnt/iphone && mkdir /mnt/iphone && sshfs root@192.168.2.2:/var/mobile/Media/ /mnt/iphone[\code]

Edit: before running that command do ls -l /mnt/iphone and ensure that there is nothing in that folder you want to keep

----------

## Bullet Dodger

GNUtoo - Already checked the mount point and nothing is mounted on it. 

gentoonewb39 - Yes. I never thought to look and see if there is anything in there.

There is an iTunes_Control folder - amarok must have kept writing to it after the iphone disconected (and therefore sshfs session timed out).

It's all good now

Cheers

----------

